# issues since new channels debuted



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

First off, has anyone heard commercials on Mix 22? In the first few days I wasn't too impressed with the playlist on Flight 26, so would go back to Mix 22 and have yet to hear any commercials. The most annoying thing happens if I'm on Flight 26and turn the car off, when I come back later and turn it on, the receiver has reset to ch 1. That only seems to happen with the new channels.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

According to the page that announced the new channels on the XM site, the commercials won't be coming until sometime in May.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Commercials start May 1st, but I went ahead and blocked the 4 CC stations already. 

I listen to 42 and 34 and haven't had any problem with them reverting to channel 1 on either my SkyFi 2 or Roady XT when powering back on.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

The CC channels have also been dropped from DirecTV, AOL Radio, and the online XStream service as well.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I found the answer to my problem at xmfan.com. If your receiver always turns off when your car does, it doesn't have time to receive any updates. That's how mine turns off, so it never knew there were any new channels. I turned it off once with it's power button, and it stays on Flight 26.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

IndyMichael said:


> I found the answer to my problem at xmfan.com. If your receiver always turns off when your car does, it doesn't have time to receive any updates. That's how mine turns off, so it never knew there were any new channels. I turned it off once with it's power button, and it stays on Flight 26.


Depends on the receiver. My XMCommander will retain it's previous channel if I just turn off the car, whereas my wife's SkyFi will not. The Commander stays on a few seconds after the car is switched off, so there must be a capacitor involved.


----------



## bkress (Apr 25, 2002)

Well starting today I have not enjoyed listening to XM, its lost it soul !!
On the decade channels (EXAMPLE) '70s on 7 gone is the Extended bandwith 
Bobby Ocean sounded like he was back on KFRC on a transistor radio plus the levels were all over the place, Sunny today is just a soft AC gone is the Beautiful
music that was special, On the Rocks has been gone for a long time, I can care less about dozens of Rock stations that all sound alike plus the talk stations also
sound worse than a old transistor radio the SISSS in the background is annoying

Not Happy 
THANKS
BUD


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Personally I think the current XM line up rocks, best line up they've had in the 3 years I've been a sub, I couldn't be happier. Splitting up classic rock, adding smooth electronica, bringing southern gospel to the satellites, the return of Liquid Metal and making improvements to Bone Yard. I miss John & Jeff though.

Out of all the new channels I listen to Big Tracks, XM Chill, Enlighten, XM Liquid Metal & Flight 26. I forgot the other channels I listen to (Squizz, 60s, Watercolors, ect) even exist.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I still like XM, but I feel for bkress. I suppose it's more profitable that way, but does XM really need 20 different flavors of rock instead of finding room for unique products such as On The Rocks and Special X?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> but does XM really need 20 different flavors of rock


As a fan of all things rock, metal, alt and classic rock yes, all of the rock stations are needed. Fungus, XM Cafe and The Loft are the only ones I don't listen to.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

carload said:


> but does XM really need 20 different flavors of rock


Yes. Absolutely.


----------



## jegrant (Mar 24, 2002)

bkress said:


> Well starting today I have not enjoyed listening to XM, its lost it soul !!
> On the decade channels (EXAMPLE) '70s on 7 gone is the Extended bandwith
> Bobby Ocean sounded like he was back on KFRC on a transistor radio plus the levels were all over the place, Sunny today is just a soft AC gone is the Beautiful
> music that was special, On the Rocks has been gone for a long time, I can care less about dozens of Rock stations that all sound alike plus the talk stations also
> ...


They hit 90s on 9 pretty bad with compression right before/after the new channels were added too, but I think they've tweaked it now, because although it doesn't have quite the frequency response it used to, it has excellent stereo separation and vocals can be heard clearly.

The programmer and the music from the old Sunny - XM 24 have moved to Escape - XM 78. See more info here:
http://www.xmradio.com/programming/channel_page.jsp?ch=78


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Worse than commercials, the CC stations are now playing the edited versions of songs.

The Black Eyed Peas song "no no no no.... don't Funk with my heart" is now "no no no no.... don't MESS with my heart". :nono2:


----------

